# Have you use "Cricut Create" for heat transfer paper?



## pelon1904 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm new into the heat transfer business and I'm also on a budget, wanted to know if it was a good idea to use a cricut for cutting heat transfers thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If you mean cutting heat applied vinyl, yes it will. You just need to cut the vinyl to fit your sheet size.


----------



## gmcj2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

We would also appreciate info on using the Cricut Create.... on inkjet transfer paper... We want to design our own images and cut them. We're very new to this and probably don't use the correct words...sorry... thanks!!


----------



## sandyj (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm afraid you will not be able to make your own designs with a Cricut Creat - it is designed to work only with cricut cartridges and will not work with any software. Unlike the Cricut Expression, it prints and cuts all in one operation, but it does not work all that well. If you read the cricut forums, you will see all the problems that users are having. Many of the people who have it wish they hadn't bought it at all.

If you want to do print and cut (print the transfers then cut around the outside of the design) and don't want to spend a lot on a machine, you might look into the new zing that is due to release the end of this month. It does not print itself like the create, but does contour cut accurately and easily (or so the videos show) and at a reasonable price ($399). You can do a search on this forum or go to the forum at make-the-cut.com, as that is the software that will be shipping with it.


----------



## gmcj2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so glad we didn't buy the cricut machine we were looking at. We want to make our own designs (I know most of the ready made designs are not legal to use and we're being very careful not to do that)... and cut them... I'll investigate the site you mention. Thanks very much!


----------

